# Pheasant plots



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Just a quick question for all who hunt the wily rooster. Always like to put in food plots for the birds, but what do you guys put in for the birds. This year i was thinking of planting some sudangrass for later in the year as cover. I was also thinking of a millet sorghum mix and seeing if that would attract more. Usually I plant corn and let the kochia grow in it so it will slow them down from running, but kinda want to get the weeds under control now.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pheasants are crazy for millet, no doubt. The problem with a food plot is that other than corn, the grain goes down, breaks down, removing the cover. When the straw breaks over it gets covered with snow right away. If it is next to a slough or good CRP its no problem. I wondered if swathing the millet was the best option and just leave the windrows? In the spring burn it off? Millet also has a tendency to shell out when ripe. Whatever grain you use should have a short maturity so it will cure out before fall.


----------

